# Looking For Something Simple: Which Watch For Me?



## yorkio (Dec 5, 2008)

After the dial on my cheapo Casio fogged up, I'm in the market for a new watch and I fancy stepping up a bit. That said, looking at some of the posts here, I would probably only be stepping up to what most of you would regard as beater level, but letâ€™s take things one step at a time!

Maximum budget of, say, Â£100 or thereabouts. Would be perfectly happy to consider used, provided it was from a trustworthy source. And provided it was mechanically sound, Iâ€™ve got no problem with buying something with a few dings either - Iâ€™m after a watch to wear, not to put in a glass case because Iâ€™m too afraid to scratch it.

So what sort of thing might I be looking for? Well, something simple and relatively utilitarian that I could wear while I was fishing, say, without being terrified of getting a few splashes on it. Visually, I donâ€™t like chronos or stuff thatâ€™s too dressy/fussy, but Iâ€™ve got kind of a soft spot for the military look as well as some of the less gaudy divers. (Iâ€™m not even remotely interested in starting a collection, but thereâ€™s already a little devil sitting on my shoulder and whispering in my ear that perhaps I should even be thinking about buying a diver and a military watch!)

Quartz or not? Hmm, dunno. Thereâ€™s a part of me that thinks that it would probably be most sensible to stop fussing about and just pick up an Eco-Drive or a mass-market quartz cheapie that keeps accurate time with no more inconvenience than the occasional change of battery every couple of years. Thereâ€™s also another part of me that misses having a proper watch that ticks and which can actually be repaired if it goes wrong instead of just hoiked into the bin. The little devil wonders whether I should really think of it as an either/or decisionâ€¦

Definitely day, but preferably day/date.

So whatâ€™s caught my eye so far?

I like the look of the black face RLT5, but am a bit unsure about the typography. In one of the reviews on the site though, someone said that RLT was now using a sans serif face, but I canâ€™t find any pics of this new look. I like the O&W M65 but wonder whether the numbers are a bit on the big side. I like the old RTL6, before it had the 24-hour dial. Iâ€™m kind of tempted by the Precista PRS10, but Iâ€™m not sure about the finish. The RLT44 looks great, but I'd prefer a black face and that only comes in white. In short, Iâ€™m kind of fussy, but in a way which probably only makes sense to me.

Diverwise, I like the look of the Seiko SKX007 with the bracelet.

So based on the above vague and patchy half-clues, does anyone have any further suggestions as to what might tickle my fancy? Any real wildcards which might appeal?

(Oh, and hello! Sorry to bang on so much on my first post!)

Thanks

John


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

alrighty then......welcome to :rltb: ......and a watch for Â£100? keep an eye on the sales forum.....all that youve mentioned come uo from time to time.....me? id go for the seiko 007/9 on a metal band or a nato....great value 4 money, quality as well as realiability......and one of those can be picked up for well within your budget.......im not helping at all here am i?

theres a lovely poljot mechanical on the sales forum that is just class, and well worth a look at......i could go on! but half the fun is in the chase....so good luck, and i would well expect you to have a couple more if you hang around here :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome Yorkio,

Have you considerd how important luminosity is to you?


----------



## yorkio (Dec 5, 2008)

Steve said:


> Welcome Yorkio,
> 
> Have you considerd how important luminosity is to you?


Not until you just mentioned it, which I guess means it's not a big factor. Sure it would be fun to have something that lit up like Blackpool beach, but I'm sure I could live with something a little more muted.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

OK, the reason I asked was in case you went night fishing. If it's not important to you then I guess you don't need tritium tube lume and can live with a 'normal' lumed watch.

My opinion is that you could do a lt worse than a Seiko SKX007 on your Â£100 budget.

Mechanical or Quartz?

Mechanical needs a service every five years or so and they last forever.....or not, wear them till they stop working if you wish and then bin or repair.

Quartz are very accurate but they don't tick, they need batteries and have a loud, clunking second hand movement compared to the near smooth movement of a mechanical.

Casio G-Shock could be a consideration if you go for quartz and they are within your budget.

Why not get a G-Shock AND a SKX007?


----------



## yorkio (Dec 5, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> alrighty then......welcome to :rltb: ......and a watch for Â£100? keep an eye on the sales forum.....all that youve mentioned come uo from time to time.....me? id go for the seiko 007/9 on a metal band or a nato....great value 4 money, quality as well as realiability......and one of those can be picked up for well within your budget.......im not helping at all here am i?
> 
> theres a lovely poljot mechanical on the sales forum that is just class, and well worth a look at......i could go on! but half the fun is in the chase....so good luck, and i would well expect you to have a couple more if you hang around here :lol: :lol:


Yeah, I nearly pulled the trigger on a buy-it-now 007 on eBay a few nights ago, but something stopped me right at the very last minute. I think also at the back of my mind and all other things being equal, I'd also kind of like to be able to support an independent British company rather than a gigantic faceless multinational. Or at least, I'd like to know what else is on offer before I give in and go for my first choice!

And assuming we're looking at the same Poljot, it does look very classy, but it's got a few too many dials for my taste!


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't think there are any British watch manufacturers left. RLT watches are 'Swinglish' i.e. Swiss ETA movement in a British watch, and very good they are too and very reasonably priced. O&W, although not British are very good value.

There are not many watch makers left who make the complete watch in-house. Rolex, Seiko, some Russians, some Chinese, some top-end Swiss.

Most other mechanical watch makers use the Swiss ETA movement.

Bear in mind I really don't know this subject very well, there are many more knowledgeable people here.


----------



## yorkio (Dec 5, 2008)

Steve said:


> Casio G-Shock could be a consideration if you go for quartz and they are within your budget.


I must admit that the twenty quid Casio I just binned has kind of put me off of getting another one. Not so much for its imperfectly sealed face so much as its ridiculously obscure controls, which meant that I had to get the manual out every six months when I wanted to change from GMT to BST. Just changing the date required pressing such a complicated sequence of buttons that it was more like cracking a safe than setting a watch!


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

I was looking at THIS today and I like it but a bit beyond your budget at 206 euros, they also do an automatic version for a fair bit more.


----------



## yorkio (Dec 5, 2008)

Steve said:


> I was looking at THIS today and I like it but a bit beyond your budget at 206 euros, they also do an automatic version for a fair bit more.


Hmm, yes, that is rather handsome, isn't it? As you say though, a little bit more than I want to pay and probably a bit more Jack Bauer than Biggles, but definitely a goodie. The SMWs listed on that site are really nice too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

seiko 007 pretty cool for the money :cheers:


----------

